# Cars damaged by plastic wrap stretched across I-90



## CHamilton (Mar 25, 2015)

Cars damaged by plastic wrap stretched across I-90




> WALLACE, Idaho —
> 
> 
> Deputies are searching for those responsible for stretching plastic wrap across Interstate 90 near Wallace, Idaho, according to Spokane’s KREM 2 News.
> ...


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Mar 25, 2015)

From the linked story:

"Deputies said the prank could have fatal results.

... a sheet of plastic could do significant damage to a car, it could be fatal for a motorcyclist."


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 25, 2015)

Driving from DE to VA, on the beltway around Washington, I saw a large piece of plastic in the road and could not avoid it. Since I did not see it behind me after running over it, I knew it was stuck on my car somewhere, so I pulled off the highway and pulled into a hotel parking lot and somehow managed to get it untangled from one of my wheels. I think I went into the hotel to see if I could borrow scissors, but don't recall if I was able to get a pair (it was many, many years ago).


----------



## fairviewroad (Mar 25, 2015)

An ill-advised Christo installation, perhaps?


----------



## Blackwolf (Mar 25, 2015)

As a motorcyclist myself, that is no prank. It is an act of attempted manslaughter and nothing less.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully these morons will be caught and charged, convicted and sent off to the cross bar hotel where you get three hots and a cot!

And have to do heavy labor on the roads!!( like the Chain Gang in "Cool Hand Luke"!)


----------



## NW cannonball (Mar 28, 2015)

Blackwolf said:


> As a motorcyclist myself, that is no prank. It is an act of attempted manslaughter and nothing less.


Totally agree. When my Dad did something similar, to protect his division's salient in the Ruhr back in spring 1945, it was an act of war.

In peacetime, for a "prank" what to say? Quote Shakespeare  "what fools these mortals be"


----------

